

SimCity Update 2 - Maven911
http://www.simcity.com/en_US/blog/article/simcity-update-2
Was that the real cause, I wonder what the upgrade untails (hw or sw)
======
sorenbs
The talk of changing hardware configurations of the servers leads me to
believe that the beta was either poorly designed or someone didn't like the
result and for some reason decided to push forward with the launch without
addressing the problems first.

~~~
pixl97
If I had to guess, the network communication design failed when presented with
larger then expected number of connections, which showed poor testing being
that EA has worked with online games before. There could also be higher then
anticipated data errors (corruption from the network stack, cpu errors, memory
errors) from the clients not in the beta that are holding memory on the server
longer then expected in comparison to the beta.

Beta's don't always give the best information since the participants are self
selecting (selection bias).

And making what is historically a single player game dependent on network
connectivity for no apparent gain to the user is a design failure.

